# Latex Tube with 80mm stem



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone know where to find these? I can find butyl's with 80mm stem or latex with wither 43 or 51, but not 80. Just hoping I can avoid having to use a valve extender with my 404's.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Conti makes butyl tunes in 80mm.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1086673_-1_400905_400013_400233

Google my friend!

http://www.all3sports.com/product_info.php?pName=kenda-80mm-xlong-valve-tube&jsenabled=1
http://www.trisports.com/butu80stwire.html

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y0043

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...0mm+Valve&vendorCode=VREDEST&major=1&minor=31

No latex that I know of.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Valve extenders work fine IME.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

DIRT BOY said:


> Conti makes butyl tunes in 80mm.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1086673_-1_400905_400013_400233
> 
> ...



Yes - I have googled and my question is not about 80mm Butyl's, I know I can get those. I am looking for 80mm Latex which I cant seem to find. Sounds like they dont make them. I will stick to use extenders.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

Bontrager Race X lite tire comes in 80mm. That's what I am using on my Reynolds SDV66 clincher. 



mjengstrom said:


> Anyone know where to find these? I can find butyl's with 80mm stem or latex with wither 43 or 51, but not 80. Just hoping I can avoid having to use a valve extender with my 404's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

tuanmynsr said:


> Bontrager Race X lite tire comes in 80mm. That's what I am using on my Reynolds SDV66 clincher.


Are they latex or butyl?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mjengstrom said:


> Yes - I have googled and my question is not about 80mm Butyl's, I know I can get those. I am looking for 80mm Latex which I cant seem to find. Sounds like they dont make them. I will stick to use extenders.


 Whoops, misread your post, sorry.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

mjengstrom said:


> Are they latex or butyl?


race xxx is latex and race x is butyl


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

The longest you can buy are 60mm. You have to use a valve extender.


----------

